# TIP41, TIP42 como ampli para 12V



## lokillo (Dic 5, 2006)

hola chicos del foro, necesito a que me ayuden a crear un amplificador con unos tip41, y tip42. para alimentarlo con 12v.

no tengo idea de como hacerlo, por esto necesito la ayuda de uds ojala me tiendan una mano gracias...aqui les dejo mas o menos un esquema que encontré por ahi, de algo muy basico. tambien poder colocar mas en paralelo para aumentar su potencia.
de ante mano gracias.


----------



## derder (Ago 22, 2008)

hola hay un pequeño integrado que suministra 30w x 4 con 4 entradas tambien y funciona con 12 a 18 volt.
y muy pocos componentes adicionales si les interesa


----------



## santiago (Ago 22, 2008)

En el foro hay con opamps, tiene que ser con tr si o si?

saludos desde estos lares


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 22, 2008)

interesante amplificador para probarlo


----------



## lokillo (Ago 23, 2008)

la idea es que sea con transistor, ya que es para poder imitar y ademas que me han dicho que si uno los hace bien y los mantiene bien , practicamente son eternos....  

saludos...


----------



## dandany (Oct 9, 2008)

no anda probe con transformadores y todo aclaro que hice con lo que tenia no hice con las rcias de 1/4 de watt hice con unasde 1 watt que tenia de un proyecto viejo asi que no lo armen porque NO  ANDA calienta como la pu jajajaja ah y los capacitores son ceramicos  y le puise uno de poliester de 1microf como dice ahi pero ni suena ni siquiera el ruido pitidio de la fuente swiching uqe la probe como ultima alternativa ya uqe porbe con un transformador una bateria de moto y por ultimo la swiching capas que los transistores estan al reves que es muy raro ya que los revise 10000000000 veces 1 mas capaz va a venir bien son de fairchild los 2. pero ya me da la esperanza uqe no anda jajaja y eso de conectar un pote masa masa es medio raro che nose muy dudoso tu amplificador buscate otro yo me arme uno mas capo de 150w  con un tip142 y un tip147  pero nesesitas una fuente grande de 45v pero es circuito entra en una 10x10 incluyendo el filtrado dentro de ella


----------



## saul_jozafat (Ene 28, 2011)

dandany dijo:


> no anda probe con transformadores y todo aclaro que hice con lo que tenia no hice con las rcias de 1/4 de watt hice con unasde 1 watt que tenia de un proyecto viejo asi que no lo armen porque NO  ANDA calienta como la pu jajajaja ah y los capacitores son ceramicos  y le puise uno de poliester de 1microf como dice ahi pero ni suena ni siquiera el ruido pitidio de la fuente swiching uqe la probe como ultima alternativa ya uqe porbe con un transformador una bateria de moto y por ultimo la swiching capas que los transistores estan al reves que es muy raro ya que los revise 10000000000 veces 1 mas capaz va a venir bien son de fairchild los 2. pero ya me da la esperanza uqe no anda jajaja y eso de conectar un pote masa masa es medio raro che nose muy dudoso tu amplificador buscate otro yo me arme uno mas capo de 150w  con un tip142 y un tip147  pero nesesitas una fuente grande de 45v pero es circuito entra en una 10x10 incluyendo el filtrado dentro de ella



Podrias poner el circuito que hiciste de 150 W o donde lo encuentro?

gracias de antemano, sq tengo un ampli de guitarra de 120 w y tiene 2 tip142 y 2 tip147
 y queria hacer uno similar


----------



## duile (Ene 28, 2011)

derder dijo:


> hola hay un pequeño integrado que suministra 30w x 4 con 4 entradas tambien y funciona con 12 a 18 volt.
> y muy pocos componentes adicionales si les interesa



hola...vi el comentario...
y que necesito un integrado como el que describes
me dices cual es?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 16, 2012)

Siguiendo la linea y no tener que abrir temas nuevo estoy buscando un amplificador AB que use como salida el TIP42 y TIP41 (la alimentacion no es un problema) hay uno en *San google*, pero no me convence ¡¡sujerencia!!, es que tengo 6 tirado hay que me sobraron de un proyecto anterior y no los quiero dejar pasar

saludos


----------



## Maykol (Mar 16, 2012)

duile dijo:


> hola...vi el comentario...
> y que necesito un integrado como el que describes
> me dices cual es?



pana mio te sirve el TDA7377 a mi me costo 35 Bs en san critobal. Hay mas economicos,pero tu sabes como es, todo va relacionado con la potencia.


----------



## piratex45 (Mar 16, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Siguiendo la linea y no tener que abrir temas nuevo estoy buscando un amplificador AB que use como salida el TIP42 y TIP41 (la alimentacion no es un problema) hay uno en *San google*, pero no me convence ¡¡sujerencia!!, es que tengo 6 tirado hay que me sobraron de un proyecto anterior y no los quiero dejar pasar
> 
> saludos



Acá tenes algo que podés usar.
http://skema-amplifier.blogspot.com/2009/11/18watt-audio-amplifier-tip41tip42.html

El integrado es medio raro. Yo te sugeriría que uses el LM387 alimentando con +/- 15 V que los obtenes con 1 resistencia de 220 Ohm antes de C3 y C4 y 1 Zener de 15 V en paralelo con cada capacitor
Yo hice uno parecido y andaba muy bien. Si llego a encontrar la simulación en Multisim la subo.
Saludos. Piratex


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 16, 2012)

saludos echen una visitada por aqui, www.forosdeelectronica.com/.../armar-*amplificador*-audio-5-*10*-w-potencia- cirtuito-electro-transistorizado-14627/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sr. TCSS: nunca lo armé, solo lo simulé, pero si te animás a experimentar, te dejo un diseño que hice un tiempito atrás.
Ojo que esto consume, no creo que sea apto para pilas .
No está protegido contra cortos a la salida.
Puede llegar a admitir una carga de 2 ohms.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 17, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Sr. TCSS:



Que paso :enfadado:


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

A veces viene mi versión intelectual (eso me pasa generalmente luego de jugar un buen rato al Skyrim -es con el que estoy pasando el rato estos días-).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 7, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Sr. TCSS: nunca lo armé, solo lo simulé, pero si te animás a experimentar, te dejo un diseño que hice un tiempito atrás.
> Ojo que esto consume, no creo que sea apto para pilas .
> No está protegido contra cortos a la salida.
> Puede llegar a admitir una carga de 2 ohms.



le podes poner unos puntos rojos en donde se unen las lineas y sin punto donde solo cruza una linea ,los dos emisores de los bc337 y 327 se unen ,pero y los dos diodos 1n4148 supongo que no estan conectados a los emisores o si,,,,pues no veo el punto
y quiero hacerle el pcb a ese ampli


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 7, 2012)

Hoy a la mañana te subo la última simulación, ya que con unos pequeños retoques mejoró bastante (la simulación claro).


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Siguiendo la linea y no tener que abrir temas nuevo estoy buscando un amplificador AB que use como salida el TIP42 y TIP41 (la alimentacion no es un problema) hay uno en *San google*, pero no me convence ¡¡sujerencia!!, es que tengo 6 tirado hay que me sobraron de un proyecto anterior y no los quiero dejar pasar
> 
> saludos



este creo que puede funcionar, es de unos pocos vatios pero doy fé que funciona


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

*Ferchito* muy buen aporte esta muy bueno tu circuito, *Julie* y yo estamos armando el de *@BlackTiger*, pero es valioso este también.

Saludo y repito muy buen aporte como este no se encuentra fácilmente sin mas muchísimas gracias





el-rey-julien dijo:


> le podes poner unos puntos rojos en donde se unen las lineas y sin punto donde solo cruza una linea ,los dos emisores de los bc337 y 327 se unen ,pero y los dos diodos 1n4148 supongo que no estan conectados a los emisores o si,,,,pues no veo el punto
> y quiero hacerle el pcb a ese ampli



Queres que te suba el circutio creado con *liverwire *te sirve donde te deja los puntos o bajo la foto y te subo con los punto para intepretar donde esta la uniones y donde hay puentes???


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 8, 2012)

De nada SSTC si necesitas uno de mas potencia con esos mismos transistores me decis y lo subo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

bueno SSTC dale ponele las uniones y los puntos
Ferchito  una ves repare un amplificador que tenia un solo transistor ,2n3055 y un puñado de componentes ,sonaba bien y era potente ,pero no tuve tiempo de levantar el esquema,si lo tenes podrías subirlo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

Te dejo donde van los puntos resaltado en negro 

Saludos Su majestad





el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ferchito una ves repare un amplificador que tenia un solo transistor ,2n3055 y un puñado de componentes ,sonaba bien y era potente ,pero no tuve tiempo de levantar el esquema,si lo tenes podrías subirlo?



Vos sabes que una vez yo vi uno en Internet, pero te hablo en el 2004 uno que tenia un solo 2N3055 y si eran un puñadito de cosas dos BCxx nadaaaa y nunca, pero nunca pude encontrar el diagrama solo esa vez y era la placa terminada que la vendía no se creo que 5 dólares no me acuerdo bien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

el circuito ese lo vi puesto en un bafle con un parlante enormeee y sonaba como a 50 wat ,distorsionaba un poquito a todo volumen , ojala se le rompa y me lo traigan de vuelta así le levanto el esquema
el transformador era de 60 volt creo ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el circuito ese lo vi puesto en un bafle con un parlante enormeee y sonaba como a 50 wat ,distorsionaba un poquito a todo volumen , ojala se le rompa y me lo traigan de vuelta así le levanto el esquema
> el transformador era de 60 volt creo ?



tarde o temprarno retornan con la frente marchita 

espero veas LOS PUNTOS sin que te den vertigo


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ferchito  una ves repare un amplificador que tenia un solo transistor ,2n3055 y un puñado de componentes ,sonaba bien y era potente ,pero no tuve tiempo de levantar el esquema,si lo tenes podrías subirlo?



No será acaso el clase A de 5W con un solo transistor 2N3055? creo que es este:



SSTC: ahí te dejo otro amplificador mas potente, de 30W con fuente simple y TIP41 y 42 a la salida.



Espero les gusten y les sirvan 

PD: No se si este mismo amplificador pueda entregar toda esa potencia trabajando en clase A, no creo que llegue a mas de 10W, hablando de un solo 2N3055.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

nop el que yo vi el parlante estaba conectado entre masa y el emisor del transistor





SSTC dijo:


> tarde o temprarno retornan con la frente marchita
> 
> espero veas LOS PUNTOS sin que te den vertigo



solo dan vértigo si tienen dos colores o mas colores o si tienen un punto blanco en el centro,
asi como están están bien


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> nop el que yo vi el parlante estaba conectado entre masa y el emisor del transistor



Es el mismo solo que con la configuracion invertida, colector comun?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

Nuevamente Gracias *Ferchito* tu aporte es increible. 
con respecto a clase A es un poco como un extra potencia si la señal viene dulce no creo que sea en concreto un amplificador se ve como una *"extra-amplificacion"* (me gusta esa palabra)

Nada que mañana consiga las resistencias y lo arme en puente (Manhattan) y pruebe como se desempeña esa etapa a ver a ver

saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 8, 2012)

si vas a armar el clase A con 2N3055 usa resistencias de potencia: R1 de 5w, R2 de 1W, RE de 2W y RC de 10W.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

Acá te dejo la última simulación en la peor condición de funcionamiento, máxima salida a máxima frecuencia. Ahí podes ver el cambio en el BIAS, además de un capacitor extra de filtrado (C6).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

esa es la versión definitiva?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

Qué pregunta!
Lo único definitivo es cuando viene la parca 
Para fuente simple, digamos que sí. Luego si querés, publico otro diseño muy similar para fuente simétrica.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

*@Julien* hay te dejo con los puntos mas grande por si no los ves.

Hola *@Black Tiger* por lo que veo ¿cambiase el Fet por un diodo 1N4148?





Disculpa tiger que lo alla retocado solo en la vista la coneccion es tal cual lo diseñaste. Y creeme lo ultimo no es la parca, SI en esta vida


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

Ningún problema SSTC. El BF estaba como generador de corriente, pero probando configuraciones, vi que con esta (la técnica se llama boostraping si mal no recuerdo) permite una mayor excursión de tensión a la salida en el hemiciclo positivo (en este caso).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

lista la placa muchachos ,pero primero hago una y la pruebo,si no tiene errores la subo¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

Ya lo vas a armar? Como hiciste para regular la corriente de reposo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

tigre dijo:
			
		

> *Recordá cuando hagas el impreso, poner los diodos D1 y D2 de forma tal que se puedan apoyar en el disipador (no sé si será imprescindible, pero sería bueno). Y la R1 (ajuste BIAS), debería ser un preset o dejar previsto 2 resistencias en paralelo para ajustar la corriente de reposo.*


recien vi el mensaje y la ,que lo tiro ¡¡¡ a corregir





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ya lo vas a armar? Como hiciste para regular la corriente de reposo?



si ya ,el jueves compre para dos placas ,cuando la termine le saco fotos ,pero primero a corregir la r1 y los diodos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

Si ya la hiciste, no vale la pena que hagas otra, se puede probar igual.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

_*“Recordá cuando hagas el impreso, poner los diodos D1 y D2 de forma tal que se puedan apoyar en el disipador (no sé si será imprescindible, pero sería bueno).”*_  Si ubicaste los diodos lejos del disipador no te preocupes se puede arreglar con 2 cabrecitos un termocontraible, en mi caso naaaaaa nunca uso ese sistema de protección se cuando un amplificador esta sobre exigido.

el termocontraible se pega al disipador o atornillas lo e visto en muchisimas placas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

por suerte no la llege a imprimir ,ya esta corregida una foto de como va a quedar ,le agregue un preset y lugar para dos r en serie para ajustar el vias, puse los cerca del disipador y piken en el adjunto para ver mejor la placa



les gusta ? la placa mide 4 centimetros por 8,4 centimetros



las patitas del lm393 una duda ,,,pata uno a q4 
pata 2 a r3 y r2 
pata 3 entrada de audio 
pata 8 a positivo y pata 4 a negativo 
las patitas 5 6 y 7 sin conexión ,,,o le erre en algo?
espero un ratito a que contesten para empezar a hacer la placa


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

_*las patitas 5 6 y 7 sin conexión ,,,o le erre en algo?*_
No le erraste esos pines son del otro operacional el LM393 trae 2 y solo estamos usando uno 

y SIIIIIII te quedo re bien y re genial


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

placa lista para atacarla con el acido
la otra mitad del ic se puede usar para el protector de parlante o para ponerle un mute on of al ampli,hay que aprovechar al máximo el ic


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

La pregunta del millón es para *@Tiger* ¿En qué pensaste, para usar un operacional de un comparador de tension como pre-amplificación?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

El comparador que "sobra" se puede utilizar para hacer un pre-amplificador con controles de tono, para encender un LED, para nada, para etc.



> ¿En qué pensaste, para usar un operacional de un comparador de tension como pre-amplificación?


Si te lo dijera, luego debería asesinarte....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

LIMPIESA mensaje clonado​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

yo se estaba chupando ranas alucinogenas y vio un lm393
hay va otro secreto , luego de atacar la placa con el ácido yo le dejo el toner en las pistas ,de ese modo se convierte en un mascara ,eso si lavo bien la placa ,es mascara soldable ,si metes la placa en la soldadora estatica se sueldan todas las pistas,solo es mascara apta para soldador de mano común y corriente


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

no, Tiger no es así de alucinar lamiendo sapo como Homero es de quedarse despierto por la noche por lo que tengo varias hipótesis 

·	No tenia un LM741 en el simulador (esta es la menos creíble) 
·	Tenia ganas de inventar algo nuevo (esto es seguro)
·	Buscaba algo más económico (naaaaa Tiger no piensa así)
·	Experimentaba con algo poco común buscando nuevos horizontes (  tibio)
·	Tenia sueños y le pago un cabezazo al teclado y salio ese (ese seguro )


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

Si lo querés saber, ya sabés las consecuencias 
Ojo con la puesta en marcha! El preset tiene que estar a máxima resistencia, si no.......... pufff.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

esta seguro que c4 es de 10µ y no de 100?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

En la simulación, le puse uno de 10 mF (mili Faradios 10.000 uF)  para tener una buena respuesta en graves (total es gratis ). Al menos ponele uno de 470 uF, más grande, mejor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

menos mal que me avive y en la placa le puse uno grande ,el capacitor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

a cuanto ajusto el vias?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

En la simulación está ajustada a 27 mA.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

*placa vista de atrás con ''la mascara''*




*placa vista de frente con disipador y arriva de una lata de picadillo *



detalle de los diodos con grasa disipadora apoyados sobre el disipador y preset de 10 k para regular el bias



funciona no calienta nada los transistores de salida,pero no e podido ajustar el bias, ,como le ago le suelto una terminal al transistor de salida?



acá subo el archivo de la placa para abrir con el programa pcbwizar esta comprimido.
la pata 8 del ic LM393 lleva un puente hacia el positivo ,fue lo unico que correji de la placa que yo arme ,
resulta que el puente antes estaba para arriba y tocaba el disipador ,por eso lo corri 
,yo tuve que sacar el disipador y poner otro 
mas angosto por culpa del puente
en la fotografiá el detalle del puente molesto y el nuevo disipador


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

No varía nada la corriente moviendo el preset?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

si varia y o calienta mucho el transistor o no calienta nada ,le puse un preset de 10 k 
pero adonde mido ,tengo que lebantar si o si una de las patitas,(porque no tengo r en emisor)



en lugar del par complementario TIP41 y TIP42 use TIP30 y TIP31 y el lugar de bc337 use bc548 ,el bc327 si tenia pero unos con ganancia 160 
el capacitor C2 de 390pf use uno de 330 picos, el lugar de r1 use un preset de 10 k


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 8, 2012)

Para el ajuste, medí el consumo total, el de las etapas previas es muy poco.
Con 10K va a ser complicado ajustar, ponele en paralelo una R de 2.2k.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2012)

Te quedo una trompada ese amplificador 

*>>>FELICITACION GUSTAVO<<<*
​
Buen trabajo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

ajustado sin señal a  a la entrada ,el consumo total es de 27 miliamper,pero al ponerle el cable de la entrada sube a 45 miliamper ,no calienta nada y se escucha ruido blanco,le meto señal y amplifica pero se escucha como entrecortado
para lograr ese consumo cambie el preset y lo ajuste a 15k ,con menos se dispara el consumo y calienta los transistores,,,en que le estoy errando?



SSTC dijo:


> Te quedo una trompada ese amplificador
> 
> *>>>FELICITACION GUSTAVO<<<*
> ​
> Buen trabajo



gracias gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2012)

ya esta era la fuente ,lo solucione metiendo un capa de 1MF de poliester entre chasis y positivo (el capa dice 105)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2012)

Estaba oscilando? Sigue el ruido blanco?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

si tiene ruido blanco ,no calienta para que se escuche clarito le coloque un capa de 1 µf ente la salida y chasis


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2012)

Se me huele que está oscilando o al borde de la oscilación. Poné un capacitor de 100 pF en paralelo con el de 330 y comentá que sucede.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

empeora el sonido ,poniendole un capa que tiene escrito 101, es  de poliester,
aun con el capa de 1µf o sin el puesto donde ya dije


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2012)

Ok. Vamos a probar esto: entre la base y el colector del BC327 un capacitor de 4.7 nF.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

tararea ,tuc tuc tuc tuc ,probé con 2,2µf  4,7µf y 10µf


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2012)

Tenés osciloscopio?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

no tengo en casa
,en el trabajo            .
no sera que le erre en algo a la placa ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2012)

No sé, pero no creo. Tenés el esquemático que hiciste para el impreso?
Vamos a intentar ver por donde viene la oscilación.
1) Vamos a suponer que es por la alimentación. Colocá justo sobre las patas 4 y 8 del integrado un condensador de 0.1 uF junto con uno de 1000 uF y vemos si varía en algo. El negativo del parlante sacalo directamente de la fuente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2012)

Hola chicos no es que me guste el chisme pero me parece que el integrado LM393 esta en el limite de oscilacion por la tenciones de NON creo por que si lo usaba con un capacitor a masa y un divisor resistivo este comenzaba a oscilar no??? soldas cables y probas con el operacional de un LM741


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2012)

Cualquier operacional puede funcionar como oscilador, *siempre y cuando* haya realimentación positiva. En el circuito que subiste es R3.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

con capacitores electroliticos grandes 100 µf ,470µf y 1000µf no ay cambios ,pero con uno de 1µf (poliester) entre el positivo y negativo o entre las terminales 4 y 8 del ic se va la distorsión y el ruido ,pero aun sigue sonando medio raro ,aunque mejoro bastante


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2012)

Cuando se va el ruido, podes ajustar la corriente de reposo a digamos 50 mA?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

pequeño detalle ¡¡¡¡ya pruebo de bueltas



le quite todos los capas extra y *solo le puse uno de 100 NF entre la pata 2 y 4 del ic* y se escucha nítido ,bien clarito el sonido ,sospecho que el problema siempre estuvo en c2 de 390pf ,yo le puse de 330pf el valor mas aproximado que tenia a mano,también reajuste el bias,
mañana consigo de 390pf y lo pruebo ,uff por suerte la placa estaba bien


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2012)

hola julien y mas o menos de que potencia quedo el amplificador?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

no se todavía,le estoy sacando el jugo fer ,tengo que compararlo ,ya suena nitido



por hoy no me dejan hacer mas ruido ,es tarde


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2012)

Oye y cuantos componentes ademas del 2N3055 tenia el amplificador que habias reparado? se me hace muy interesante poder construirlo solo con 1 transistor de potencia y lograr la potencia que habias descrito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

un solo transistor 2n3055 y si realmente sonaba fuerte . tres o cuatro r de 1 o 2 wat y un bc548 ,ni pre tenia ,disipador grande, era fuente simple ,creo de 50 0 60 volt


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2012)

Que raro Su Majestad. Con ese capacitor entre las patas 2 y 4, disminuis la realimentación negativa y por ende, aumentás la ganancia en frecuencias altas.........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2012)

tambien suena clarito si el capacitor lo coloco en paralelo con r 3 de 150 hom


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 10, 2012)

Hice algunas modificaciones en el diseño y un PCB tentativo. Sería algo como esto:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2012)

esa placa esta mejor que la mia¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 10, 2012)

Cuando me compre una impresora laser, la hago


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2012)

cual programa usas para hacer el pcb ? el pcbwizar tiene la opción para rellenar asi como te salen tus placas?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 11, 2012)

Uso el Eagle. Se traza un polígono, luego se le asigna el nombre (en este caso GND), y listo. No sé si el PCB Wizard tiene esa función.

Dejo las correcciones que hice en el circuito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2012)

me parece que si tiene esa funcion,voy a ver el manual del pcbwizar,
gracias rayas ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 11, 2012)

Rayas..... rayas..... ta bueno 
Por hoy no será comida Su Majestad.

Dejo el PDF del impreso tentativo y la distribución de componentes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2012)

por la tarde lo,mas bien por la noche pruebo tu placa rayas¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 11, 2012)

Oki doki colas. Si no tenés preset como el que puse, avisame que hago la placa con otro formato.



Aunque pensado........... quizás sería bueno dejar previsto poner BD´s como excitadores, ya que con más tensión puede manejar mucha más potencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2012)

justo estaba pensando en db y buscando para probar,,pero se me rompió algo en casa,no ay luz en la cocina y la lemur se impacienta y quiere llamar a un electricista,,,
---deja deja que yo lo arreglo 
--en casa de herrero cuchillo de palos ,,,me responde 
asy que me voy a dedicar a la luz esa primero y mañana continuare con la nueva placa


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 11, 2012)

Jajaja, tal cual, en casa de herrero.........
Fijate que está previsto hacer una soldadura en el impreso para completar un puente. Está en el emisor de Q1, y su función es dejarlo sin conexión para ajustar la corriente de reposo (para poder poner un amperímetro en serie) y luego recién soldar.


----------



## xavier andres (Abr 20, 2012)

podriam presentar un diagrama con las pistas, lado pcb de componentes, y diagrama

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2012)

lee el post #85  hay tenes el diagrama


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 20, 2012)

y en que quedo el amplificador? se soluciono el problema de ruido blanco y esos detalles? según leí que black tiger modifico algo en el diseño


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2012)

no tuve tiempo de probar,esta semana fui todo los días al trabajo,bueno menos hoy


----------

